# Will you be getting an apple watch? its a watch right?



## thx67 (Jul 5, 2007)

My friends always take the mick out of me for my watches. Ive got a fair bit of apple kit so they obviously assume I'm getting the apple watch. Im not. I know its personal but I think its hideous. I can't see it selling* in massive iPhone volumes. Its too expensive for most people who are happy with £50 watches and its not going to appeal to watch collectors either. It will appeal to people who just want another apple logo but the pricing, although its rumours, seems madness for the high end one. So, what does everyone think..

*i will probably be proved wrong knowing apple


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Never.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Maybe... Just to keep one in the watchbox.


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

I'll probably buy a basic one. It's not an "I can't wait" sort of purchase for me. It's just that it's novel and nifty, and I wouldn't mind checking it out.

All the best.


----------



## Symmetry (Feb 9, 2015)

There has been a Macintosh in my house since I was 2 (1984).
I have a Macbook, an iPhone and iPad. So does my wife.
I even worked for Apple.

But no, I am NOT going to buy an iWatch.
Although I actually think it is going to be a big success for Apple.
If they know something, it is how to make people "need" things they would ignore had they not been Apple's.


----------



## anaplian (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm a card carrying Apple/Mac bigot - been a Mac user since 1985. However, I'm not buying the Apple Watch. The last I need is yet another device which can add more distraction to my life - especially a device which I'll be *wearing*.


----------



## tokeisukei (Apr 17, 2014)

My life is cluttered up enough with I everythings! Don't need another!


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Personally I won't, but I believe a lot of people will, because it's not anti-constitutional.

I just wonder whether an Apple watch can still show time when the battery is dead ?


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

No. I try to leave my phone out of my life as much as possible. I don't need one on my wrist also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

My understanding, a "Smart Watch" by name and purpose, is obviously designed for "Dumb" people.
I'm not dumb so do not qualify for ownership....:think:


----------



## thx67 (Jul 5, 2007)

Don't worry, the short battery life will be addressed with apple watch 2, out in September.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Thread moved to the right place.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Watches are for telling the time, computers are for browsing the Internet.

I have lots of watches thanks, so not for me.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

History has taught me one thing - NEVER adopt first generation apple technology. They may be great products however they stop providing support very quickly. I had this issue with the first generation iPod and iPad i own. Great products at the time but the post sales support barely lasted 2-3 years. 


I mo think smart watches will be a game changer however not in their current iteration. Let the technology grow and then they will. I for one won't buy a smart watch until they make them as cheap and reliable as my $50 Casio that gets a hammering but just keeps going.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Oh hell no thanks I'll pass on that thing, being enough annoyed with all the notifications on my mobile on daily basis =) 
On the other hand I might go for the iPhone 6, the camera seem to be excellent!


----------



## wessa (Feb 10, 2012)

Apple what???
It ain't a watch.
Its an iGadget.
A watch for me is a piece of jewelery that tells the time as well.
The iThing is a gadget that happens to be strapped to your wrist and is an interface to a number of Apps.
It also happens to tell the time but so does the mobile phone and we do not call it a watch.
Is it because it is not strapped to our wrist or is it because what the marketing gurus tell us so that we get convinced to buy more cr$ap?
Consumerism!!!
Of course my mechanical work of art watch that I call a piece of jewelery is also is also a whole pile of consumerism. 
I just don't need any more that is nothing more than a few chips soldered together with a display that is going to be obsolete before I get to understand all the functions programmed into it.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Probably would but it will probably be for fun and get pass around at work for fun. Seems like a fun little bugger for not much money


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thx67 (Jul 5, 2007)

stuffler said:


> Thread moved to the right place.


Fair enough. I just posted it in the public section to get a take on the apple watch from people other than browsers of the smart watch section. Apologies.


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

lvt said:


> I just wonder whether an Apple watch can still show time when the battery is dead ?


Just give it a shake. Oh wait...nevermind.


----------



## codeture (Oct 12, 2014)

It has a case built from 316L (surgical grade) stainless steel
It has a sapphire crystal lens
It has a second hand with sweeping movement just like an automatic watch
It has a day-date function
It has a luminescence-is indices (glow in the dark)
It has a chronograph function
It has a power reserve indicator
It has even more than dual time
It come with a-watch-winder (charger)

Plus...
All the smart functions

So...
Why not?


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

Heck no I won't be getting one.

The purpose of any smart watch is quite different from the mechanicals we love so dearly on this forum.

Despite some objections, the mechanicals we wear are jewelry. We appreciate them largely for their history, craftsmanship, mechanical innovation, movements, and aesthetics. The function (telling time, etc.) is secondary, for the most part.

An apple watch is purely about access to information. There's no history, no art (in my opinion), and I don't find _any_ smart watches aesthetically pleasing. It's about convenience. It's about information. Very different purposes and very different markets.

I'd think that the kind of person who values information values it daily. For most of us, we have a rotation of watches. Each day comes a new look. For those who would wear a smart watch, they seemingly wouldn't use it in a rotation, because it defeats the purpose. If you want information and convenience, you want it daily, not just once a week, or however our rotations go. How many of you have smart phones and only carry it with you once a week?


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Apple, please add a rotating bezel, a sapphire glass, a screwed in crown to your watch, and I will own one.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

The novelty of the "smartwatch" will certainly sell some units; techno-geeks will buy ANYTHING that has to be plugged in to a USB port. But, after the novelty has worn off...sales will cool quickly. As evidenced by the poll (probably...slanted lol) these units aren't "catching fire" anongst watch-purists and MANY don't even view it as a watch. It IS a watch...but, perception is sometimes more important than reality; product marketing being one of those situations.


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

wessa said:


> Apple what???
> *It ain't a watch.*
> Its an iGadget.
> *A watch for me is a piece of jewelery that tells the time as well.*
> ...


A watch is a device that, minimally, measures time and that is worn about one's person. The Apple Watch (AW) fits that definition; therefore, it is a watch. What it is not is a mechanical watch.

You can say what "watch" means to you, but the fact is that "watch" is a very clearly defined term, and what you or I or anyone else thinks a watch is will not alter that definition. The AW may redefine that which a watch can do, how a watch operates, but it will and does not redefine what a watch is. Neither is it some new category of good that is not a watch.

If one mounts one's cellphone on a strap or chain and wears it on one's person, it would not become a watch. It would not become a watch for the same reasons that one's mounting a handle and tongue to the front of a car doesn't transform a car into a wagon/cart.

All the best.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

As ever Tony the educated rational post we all love to see from you.

My reply to the OP is of course,

"it's a pooter innit" and I ate pooters!!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

I'd like to leave my phone in my pocket or in the center console of the car and still be able to decide whether I need to tend to the random buzz that I sometimes get. Who knows what third-party apps get dreamed up, too.

If I can reach the goals that my wife and I have agreed upon, I'll be getting one. As I use it, we'll decide if she would like it enough to get her own, too. It's one of the only watch-like objects that she's been interested in.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

lvt said:


> I just wonder whether an Apple watch can still show time when the battery is dead ?


Latest leak now says that it'll have a reserve feature where it'll only show the time, and shut down other functions, when the battery gets low.

We should find out more by early next week.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

I think I'll wait until v2. Apple stuff typically shows interesting promise in v1 and gets so much better in v2. In this case that will likely mean more sensors, it is for example well known that they hired a guy who made a phd out of creating a non invasive blood sugar sensor. Health will be the killer app for wearable gear since everyone wants to be healthy.

I do love my mechanical watches. At the same time I think it is a cool device that will cause lots of havoc amongst the many generic "mall quartz watches" between $300 and $500. Why buy a generic non-prospex quartz Seiko, Citizen or Tissot instead?

And even the strongest opponents must admit that they showed some great innovation in the strap and bracelet design. The way it connects beautifully, the thin machined bracelet, the "fold under" strap, the milano mesh that closes magnetically (this last one is my favourite).


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Maybe i should get one, keep it in the box, and 15-20 years later sell it as vintage NOS RARE first gen apple watch.. Hope the battery didn't leak, thi

talkapatled


----------



## Headrush (Oct 10, 2014)

No, don't need another self-inflicted botheration! 

Sent from Xperia Z2 6303


----------



## Pyrrhus (Feb 5, 2015)

Remember how many cellphones caught on fire, I wouldn't want one that can burn on my wrist. Oh don't forget iWatch users can be tracked and monitored by big brothers, plus iWatch can be used for corporations to analysis your behaviors for marketing purposes.

Apple lets Facebook and BMW into its Watch lab | Daily Mail Online



> Apple lets Facebook and BMW into its Watch lab - but their work is so top secret that everything from the outside world is BANNED


----------



## codeture (Oct 12, 2014)

MrDagon007 said:


> I think I'll wait until v2. Apple stuff typically shows interesting promise in v1 and gets so much better in v2. In this case that will likely mean more sensors, it is for example well known that they hired a guy who made a phd out of creating a non invasive blood sugar sensor. Health will be the killer app for wearable gear since everyone wants to be healthy.
> 
> I do love my mechanical watches. At the same time I think it is a cool device that will cause lots of havoc amongst the many generic "mall quartz watches" between $300 and $500. Why buy a generic non-prospex quartz Seiko, Citizen or Tissot instead?
> 
> And even the strongest opponents must admit that they showed some great innovation in the strap and bracelet design. The way it connects beautifully, the thin machined bracelet, the "fold under" strap, the milano mesh that closes magnetically (this last one is my favourite).


Agree.
May be it is what they mean about challenging the watch industry.
At this point, they challenge the quartz first, then step by step they will move to other categories... May be there will be mechanical smart watch next time. Lol.

Based on the trends, iPhone and Macbook price tend to be more expensive from year to year with additional features as the justification. It may not be so different with the watches, they may increase the price of the second gen.


----------



## MusicPDX (Feb 27, 2013)

I love my mechanicals, but have to agree with codeture. The iWatch capability would be helpful in my personal/work life for a lot of reasons. No, it won't replace my normal watches. But in the life of the iWatch product cycle, I would get a lot of use out of one. If I go for it, it would be the one described below.



codeture said:


> It has a case built from 316L (surgical grade) stainless steel
> It has a sapphire crystal lens
> It has a second hand with sweeping movement just like an automatic watch
> It has a day-date function
> ...


----------



## Nemoskywalker (Sep 12, 2014)

It's not a watch, it's a gadget that will only further tie and enslave me to my work life.


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## captain_hx (Apr 27, 2013)

The only apple I own is in my fridge


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

Ahh, trying the old iPhone superconductor trick are you?


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 28, 2015)

I don't know about the Apple Watch, but I'm tempted to get one of its knock-offs.


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

Won't work with iPhone or Apple apps so why bother?


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 28, 2015)

The knock-offs are designed to be compatible with other Apple gadgets and apps.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

MarkingTime said:


> Won't work with iPhone or Apple apps so why bother?


You mean using the same apps on the Watch as on larger devices? Yeah, that's a stupid idea, trying to do something like multitrack music recording on a watch instead of an iPhone.


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

Lol, I hope not!


----------



## Bromo33333 (Jun 15, 2009)

For me, this is a nonissue ... my wrists are very large (215mm-ish) which leaves a single iteration of the Apple Watch that could possibly fit, but without enough run between that hole and the end of the strap, so will be sticking out which I dealt with, but will generally get the next size strap up, or a custom strap. For bracelets I usually have to add a link or two. (Though oddly, my Omega Speedmaster Pro fit perfectly right out of the box.)

I imagine 3rd parties will likely fill the gap eventually, but not now, and for this reason I have to pass. Looked like a bit of fun, though. 

(For this I give them the "Lu Lu Lemon/Abercrombie" Award for 2015.


----------

